# Vostok Ct 8 Luminous



## Nondisputandum (Aug 8, 2006)

WHile there are a thousands of pages about Vostok, none about the Century Time 8 Luminous.

I found 1 shop in Holland that sold me their last piece.

besides the technical information (2416B, 31 jewels, auto) i would like to know more about this seemingly concensus between the authentic Vostoc and it's westernish altered Euro version.

Anyone any information about the history, place in timeline or anything else?


----------



## Nondisputandum (Aug 8, 2006)

Well yes, it is, as I read about other the CT models who all look alike, but this model is so different from the other CT's. I wonder what the motivation was to differ one CT model so much from the others.

It's kinda like having the motor of a Russian Tank inside a first model of a Rolls Royce


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Nondisputandum said:


> WHile there are a thousands of pages about Vostok, none about the Century Time 8 Luminous.
> 
> I found 1 shop in Holland that sold me their last piece.
> 
> ...


First time I've seen an all-luminous Century Time. It looks like the same case as the more common Century Times, but the bezel is very different.

Could this be a special order for a particular distributor? After all, the Century Time CK-1 model (Navitimer style) has turned up in the RussArmy range, and special dials for the 'military' series are not uncommon.

I think the Century Time sub-brand was launched about 5 years ago, but some of the dial and case styles go back a couple of years prior. IIRC it all came about as a result of a parnership with a US company, but I don't know the details.

I don't think Vostok still do CT, but if that is so I would expect any surplus parts stock to be diverted to the VIP line in the typical Vostok fashion.


----------



## Nondisputandum (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, it's the bezel than is out of common.

Personally i think that the old bezels in red & black dots are the most attractive, but they are part of the Vostok history. This CT 8 is as far as can interpret nothing that seems to be a special order. I really think that there must be more like this. The online store I bought it in sells beautiful Russian watches, but as far as I can see nothing that seems to be for a particular distributor.

Thank you for some CT history info.

So if it's 5y ago, i guess that this perhaps confirms the in-between Vostok & Euro Vostok look?

Does anyone know why the CT series was made? It seems that there are only limited models available.

Could it not be that this CT was created before the partnership with the US company?

Perhaps that the CT was a first attempt to commercialize the Vostok outside Russia?

IMHO if not mistaken, i think to have read that the Euro style was the fruit of that collaboration, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Nondisputandum said:


> Yes, it's the bezel than is out of common.
> 
> Personally i think that the old bezels in red & black dots are the most attractive, but they are part of the Vostok history. This CT 8 is as far as can interpret nothing that seems to be a special order. I really think that there must be more like this. The online store I bought it in sells beautiful Russian watches, but as far as I can see nothing that seems to be for a particular distributor.
> 
> ...


Vostok-Europe is a Lithuanian watch (made by Koliz-Vostok), entirely independent of Vostok (Chistopol) marketing strategies. They buy movements from Vostok built to their own specifications (in fact V-E actually own the exclusive rights to the new GMT movement, which will not be available in Vostok brand watches).

The other 'new Vostok' of the last few years is the Vostok-Troyka, which is a brand owned by Chasprom Belarus. There are also other (non-Vostok) Troyka models available only in Russia and Belarus.

I'm fairly sure that the CT line was from the American partnership. Vostok's first export drive (outside of their contribution to Soviet Sekonda), was the Ostwok watches; essentially rebadged Komandirskie and Generalskie sold in Switzerland of all places! That was back in Gorby's time.


----------



## Nondisputandum (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank youf or the information. Well apreciated.

I will also check out the other Vostok watches you refer to.

So the CT is an export product from the original factory. Explains the text in English.

Had contact with the shopkeeper that sold me. It's not a common model indeed, but so are many Vostoks & affiliates. The lituanian story about the Euro watch had allready come to my attention. But I thought that is was controlled by Vostok, what does not seem to be true. So it contais Vostoc like a Volkswagen Beetle can contain the motor of a Porche.

Now some (more) specific info about the Luminous...


----------



## Nondisputandum (Aug 8, 2006)

I have taken a picture of this suberb watch.


----------

